# Hypothyroidism.... Help :( :UPDATE PG 6:



## LeighAnne

So I have Hypothyroidism. TSH levels are supposed to be between 1-2. Mine was 7 today when I had my bloodwork results. Doctor increased my Levothyroxine. I know that Hypothyroidism, if not treated, can cause all kinds of problems. 

Anyone had Thyroid issues and everything ended up ok? 

I am hoping to get this under control before any damage is done to my baby. the Internet isn't much help for my mind. Its just making me more scared....


:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hi,
I also have Hypothyroidism. Your only 4 weeks so nothing is your fault you did exactly what you were supposed to do, you got your blood work done. They will adjust your dose and will check you every 4 to 6 weeks and up the dose if necessary ( which probably will be necessary ) after 12 weeks the baby's thyroid functions on it's own, but you still need to keep yours intact. As long as you are checked throughout your pregnancy and your dose is adjusted as necessary, you should be fine. Don't be scared you will be fine. I got my thyroid checked every 4 weeks when i was pregnant, I lost my Ava , but it had nothing to do with my Hypothyroidism/ I know this is scary but it can only be harmful if you don't get your blood checked and your doses adjusted, but you will do that so you should be fine. XOOX Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LeighAnne

I lost twins at 23 weeks before my hypothyroidism was diagnosed..... I guess this is what makes me paranoid... It can cause early still birth. I know all I can do is have my levels checked and do what my doctor says.... It's just very scarey.


----------



## Andypanda6570

LeighAnne said:


> I lost twins at 23 weeks before my hypothyroidism was diagnosed..... I guess this is what makes me paranoid... It can cause early still birth. I know all I can do is have my levels checked and do what my doctor says.... It's just very scarey.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:I am so sorry for your loss. I know it is scary but you will be ok. Ask your doctor for more info so you can feel at ease..
XOXO


----------



## soontobe3

I too have,hypothyroid and gave birth to my,second without any problems, they kept an eye on my levels throughout and I didnt need thyroxene increasing til after she was born. Am sure u will be fine x x


----------



## LeighAnne

Thank you all for the words of encouragement. Lord know we all need them when we think we may have problems. I did get a call from my doctor today and my HCG went from 88 on Thursday to 898 on Monday, so this is a positive thing.

:)


----------



## SabrinaKat

Like soontobe3, I was/am also hypothyroid before pregnancy and my levels have remained the same throughout (so far), so you/your doctors are doing the right thing by testing!

best wishes


----------



## ktswissdom

I am so sorry for your previous loss. I am also hypothyroid and 32+4 with my first. I was diagnosed long before pregnancy so my levels were stable. the one thing i would say in addition to what has been said already is that if your doctor wants to adjust your meds, suggest to take a second blood sample in after a day or two. my doctor actually had me decrease my meds which I didn't think made sense and then at the next reading (which was not after 4 weeks time - my fault for not staying on top of GP) it was up to 4. luckily this was already at week 28 so baby had been producing on her own for some weeks already. I hope things go well for you.


----------



## LeighAnne

I should get my results back today... Will let y'all know what I hear...


----------



## Hope39

Hi

I have auto immune thyroid probs that are causing my thyroid to be underactive, both discovered after recurrent miscarriages

I would get it tested every 4 weeks rather than 6 weeks, your thyroid can fluctuate quite quickly sometimes. My TSH was 1.3 in december, perfect for ttc when i get the all clear from the consultant, 4 weeks later it is 41.3 so no ttc for me until it is below 2


----------



## LeighAnne

My TSH was 8.4 Monday. She doubled my medication and wants to re-test in 4 weeks. I have accepted the fact that there is nothing I can do except take the medicine like she says and pray for the best.... :(


----------



## Krippy

I just found out today that I have Hashimoto's disease (an auto immune disorder causing hypothyroidism) and have been put on medication. I actually developed post partum thyroidits (starting with hyper stage) after my RJ was born and it is now Hashimoto's. I have been worrying too but you are right in knowing that it is totally out of your control and you need to trust your doctor. I am lucky to have a team of doctor's that are extremely supportive of me and this pregnancy. I will be having my bloodwork done every 4 weeks and they will be keeping a very close eye on me.

So sorry for the loss of your little angels. Maybe we can be bump buddies and compare numbers throughout these precious rainbow pregnancies?


----------



## LeighAnne

Sounds good to me. I try not to think about it too much. After losing my twins, I know that losses happen. Completely out of our control. Every pregnancy is a risk in my book and every healthy baby is a blessing.

:)


----------



## Tryingx

hi
just to reassure you, i have suffered with hypothyroidism throughout all of my pregnancies (more than 2)...all of my babies were fine with relation to the hypothyroidism as long as you are under the care of a specialist to check your bloods and adjust your levothyroxine accordingly.


----------



## LeighAnne

Thank you so much for the reassurance. I will have mine checked again on the 27th. Same day I should have my first scan. She said since my HCG was doing more than what it needed to do, everything seemed good so far.

Again, thank you and I will keep y'all posted.

:)


----------



## Krippy

I lost my rainbow over the weekend due to my levels being out of whack. This is my first early loss and I am not sure how to handle it. I am feeling so guilty about my levels not being in range but of course I didn't know. I just found out I had Hashimoto's on Wednesday...the miscarriage started on Thursday night.

How long did you take you girls to get your levels back in range? I am dying over here without a baby in my arms. First RJ, our first born, then my body is wreaking havoc on my, and now my angel. Why me?

Good luck with you test results Leigh Anne...Thinking of you!


----------



## LeighAnne

Krippy what was your TSH level??? How many weeks were you?


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi 

I have hypothyroidism (see my journal for my current situation lol) and I was diagnosed after my first was born. All the women in my family have it, so it was just a matter of time. 

I've had regular blood tests. At my first tests I had my dose increased from 125mcg to 150mcg. Had another test in November and no change there. Had a test in January and after much chasing around after my consultant and my GP I've had a dose increase to 200mcg as my tsh has shot up to 3.8 (my first set of results at 6week gestation was 2.5 :wacko:) 

Your body just needs to find it's balance. Brilliant that they're looking after you so well. Yes, the thyroid problems can increase chances of still birth and also m/c, but, if you're on medication, and being monitored you are doing EVERYTHING you can do. The only other things you can do are look after yourselves in ways you can control - eat right, exercise, rest, take your folic acid etc. 

I'm so sorry to read about your twins. Try to take each day at a time, and if you're worried at all speak to your Dr/midwife. Are you being offered any extra scans etc? You may get a 32 week growth scan. 

PM me if you want to talk further.


----------



## aimee-lou

Krippy - so sorry :hugs: 

Levels, especially in pregnancy can fluctuate wildly so that's why you will be monitored so closely when you're pregnant compared to 'healthy' mums. 

Since you've just been diagnosed, you'll get regular tests to get your levels sorted out. I'm not sure about hashimoto's as I apparently had Graves (when hyperthyroidism leads to a burn out of the gland and it becomes underactive instead) but I do know that the endocrinologists are very quick to get you onto correct medications nowadays. Unfortunately, it is a waiting game as you cannot get the dose right straight away. You have to build up to it, and check your levels every 6-8 weeks to fine tune dosage. For me it took nearly a year to get my onto an even keel (about 4 months of that I was back and forth over and under-dosed). However, I'm not trying to dishearten you after about 4 rounds of tests I was feeling much much better and I was close to being in the proper levels. They do work with you, and obviously, now you're on the path to healthy. :flower: Look after yourself, and I'm sure that things will turn around hun :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

I was only 5 weeks or so and my HcG levels were really low. 50 on Monday and only 72 on Thursday so they are pretty sure that the baby didn't grow past implantation.

I was so out of whack I didn't even ask what my levels were the only I remember is he said that I was at 6.9, which was low, and I should be in between 11 and 18. I am just so new to all of this because I just found out that I had Hashi's on Wednesday. All of this thyroid stuff is happening after the birth of our angel, RJ. I feel like I am caught in a whirlwind of bad news and I am never going to see the end of it. I feel so hopeless.

I plan on e-mailing my endo today to tell him about the miscarriage and ask for a copy of my numbers from my last blood check and start keeping track of them. I go for blood in another 3 or so weeks so I will definitely be keeping track of them from now on.

I just don't know how long it takes for you levels to get back to normal? I am so anxious here!


----------



## LeighAnne

Ok, so now I am a little more freaked out. So sorry for your loss Krippy. I lost twins 2nd trimester... :( 

I have an appointment March 1st with a Fetal Maedicine Specialists and they are scheduling me a scan on the baby and on my thyroid gland this week......

Keeping my fingers crossed....


----------



## aimee-lou

LeighAnne said:


> Ok, so now I am a little more freaked out. So sorry for your loss Krippy. I lost twins 2nd trimester... :(
> 
> I have an appointment March 1st with a Fetal Maedicine Specialists and they are scheduling me a scan on the baby and on my thyroid gland this week......
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed....

Try not to worry hun, at least they're looking after you :hugs: 

I've never had scans etc, but I've never had a loss either (thankfully). Work with your Dr. If you're worried call your GP and arrange an interim blood test before all of your scans, if nothing else it will give you something to focus on. 

Try also reading: https://www.naturalways.com/thyroid.htm

This site (and a lot of others too) have ways and means of promoting healthy levels and a simple thing like a vit c supplement of eating a bit more green veg (things I've been guilty of not doing lately so probably know why my levels have gone out of whack) can help to keep things stable. Also, very good for baby too. 

Try not to take iron supplements at the same time as any thyroxine supplements too. This can counteract them. 

Do a bit of research on how to help yourself rather than the scary things, and think positive. It works wonders. :hugs:


----------



## LeighAnne

Thank you so much. This will at least give me something positive to focus on. That way I can at least say I ddi everything I could to try and save my baby....


----------



## Hope39

It does take a while to get it under control if it is anything like mine

I was diagnosed with an underactive thyroid after my 3rd mmc in October, my TSH at this point was 9.27

In November it had dropped to 5.24, december it was 1.3 (perfect for ttc), and then in January it shoots up to 41.3! :cry:

I haven't a clue why it has shot up so much, my t4 is now below range so i think my consultant is going to diagnose me with hashimoto's


----------



## LeighAnne

All these stories are at least good to hear. Haven't really heard of anyone with a success story. Of having a high TSH level and the baby living. I guess I should start preparing myself for another loss....

:(


----------



## Hope39

Dont give up hope yet LeighAnne, the increase in thyroid meds may be all that is needed

Normal range is classed as 0.5-5 and you were only slightly over that at 7, i know i was only a little bit higher than you but i also have thyroid antibodies so i have got an auto immune disease also

People witha auto immune diseases sometimes have elevated natural killer cells so it could be that my nk cells are killing the feotus

Don't get disheartened yet

xx


----------



## Krippy

I agree with Hope...have faith in your rainbow! I have met a few ladies on here with hypothyroidism with successful pregnancies and know 2 in person that have had successful pregnancies so please keep holding onto to that rainbow! 

Got my blood work from my Doctor and my TSH was 11.06 and my free T4 was 6.9...so mine was way too high to sustain a pregnancy. Hoping that it won't take long to get them back to normal so that we can TTC again.


----------



## LeighAnne

I am trying to stay as calm as possible. I am a very laid back person. There is nothing I can do accept take my meds and follow doctors orders. I will keep you ladies posted... And thank you soooo much for the support. It's really all I have to keep positive right now.


----------



## aimee-lou

Hope39 said:


> Normal range is classed as 0.5-5 and you were only slightly over that at 7,
> 
> xx

Precisely what I was about to say. 

For endocrinolgist wants my levels below 2, which apparently is 'ideal for pregnancy' but normal levels are anything up to 5 and can fluctuate by up to 2 points within days so the increased dose etc will have done some good. 

The increased levels are not a guarantee of an m/c. Try to keep positive and be pro-active. I'm sure you'll be fine hun xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

LeighAnne said:


> I am trying to stay as calm as possible. I am a very laid back person. There is nothing I can do accept take my meds and follow doctors orders. I will keep you ladies posted... And thank you soooo much for the support. It's really all I have to keep positive right now.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Hope everything works out, I agree don't give up ..
XOXOXOO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LeighAnne

Again. Thank you ladies.


----------



## Thyroxy

New To Hypothyroidism and New To Baby and Bump

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi, I have just been diagnosed with hypothyroidism and, in some ways bad timing, I was 2 weeks pregnant at the time of untreated diagnosis. I was overtly hypo for the first 2 weeks of pregnancy, then after starting meds, am down to subclinical hypo. My Endocrinologist & fertility specialist both seem to think that because I have had this treated so early in my pregnancy and if we can get the TSh stabilised ...and within normal range before foetal brain development starts at approx 4 weeks, that I wouldn't need to worry about the usual risk of untreated hypo in pregnancy on the baby after birth, in terms of lower IQ and problems with gross motor skills etc. Of course I have been reading everything and anything possible about the risks to a baby later in life if hypo is treated so early in pregnancy, but nearly all of the literature and forums out there only deal with untreated hypo during pregnancy and the risks that come from non treatment. Does anyone have any experience, or know of anyone, or have any relevant and factual feedback regarding risks and outcomes for babies later in life with their IQ etc, when their mother had her hypo treated so early in her pregnancy? Anything would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LeighAnne

Good question. What were your TSH levels?


----------



## oldmamamia

hi leigh anne, im a sucess story, thought you might like to hear, i was diagnosed at 10wks pregnant with over active thyroid in the form of graves disease so it was in my immune system as well, think id had it a while as id lost alot of weight in the last year, was constantly tired and achey and generally unwell but just put it down to a demanding job and busy family, when they 1st found out my t3 score was 18.9! should be between 2 and 3, i was so worried, went on google and then had the most horrible pregnancy convinced baby would be braion danmaged etc, and that was if i was lucky enough to stay pregnant, i was put on meds and had bloods done every 2wks, saw a specialist every month and had growth scans every 6wks, the docs prepared me that my baby would be taken straight to special care when born and monitored for 6 days while they took his blood every 2 days to check his thyroid levels, i was so worried and prepared for the worst, anyway he was born, observed for 2 days , not in special care and had his bloods done at 1 wk which did show he had my antibodies but it hasnt harmed him and after 6wks they had gone from his blood, he is fine, very alert and happy and absoulutly healthy, i on the other hand am not so good , after getting my t3 down with meds in my pregnancy they have now gone off the scale since charlie was born and my thyroid gland is failing, they want me to have the op to remove it which then means a life time on meds to give me some sort of metabalism but whats stopping me at the moment is they inject the neck area with radiactive iodine(??) and have said i wont be able to pick babe up and cuddle him for 6wks, how can i possibly do this?? i really dont care about my health just relieved that charlie was ok, just make sure you take your meds and have all your bloods done and DO NOT google it!!!! xxxx


----------



## LeighAnne

Wow! huge thank you for taking the time to share! I hope all turns out well with you. I try to stay away from Google. It's terrifying. 

Keep me posted.... And good luck to you!


----------



## aimee-lou

oldmamamia - how come they want you to have your thyroid re-moved/irradiated? They think I had graves' which caused my thyroid to fail and I am simply on thyroxine replacement (granted for the rest of my life but still). My Mum had a similar experience to me in that she was diagnosed after I was born, but the graves' had been diagnosed much earlier in her lifetime...I think she was 20 and it was picked up in her medical for the RAF. She was then able to have me - I was born in 1983 - and then after having me her thyroid basically shut down. Carbon copy of what happened to me, but I wasn't diagnosed with the Graves' apart from anecdotally by my GP because I have all the hallmarks (sunken eyes, big bags, sallow skin etc). 

Thyroxy - In a lot of women actually getting pregnant can cause hypothyroidism. I was even told by my GP that it can go again once you're not pregnant (although it raises the chances of my developing more permanent illness later in life). I can't find the report that gives the stats on this, but it is common for women to find out early on and that then gives the Dr's a good chance of sorting our your levels. The fetal brain development is mainly 'critical' in the first trimester, and from what I've read around the subject, studies have shown a difference of between 10 and 20 IQ points if there is indeed one. This would be from total non-treatment of the disorder, so that fact that you are undergoing treatment and have been since early on says to me that you have nothing to worry about. My Dr was very positive (having the disorder herself she was very knowledgeable) and basically said that risks are roughly the same as if you didn't take your folic acid for example.


----------



## Thyroxy

Hi LeighAnne, my TSH levels when I was first diagnosed were 47, then within a week (and just before I started my meds) they were down to 25. I have more blood tests tomorrow (will have been on the meds for a week) to see where I am at and this is when I hit the 4 week mark of my pregnancy. VERY nervous.


----------



## LeighAnne

Keep me posted, as I will you.


----------



## Thyroxy

OK, so got results last night and am down to 5.2 after just one week on the meds, big yay on that one. Endo has upped my dose to 200mcgrms until Friday when I will have another round of tests and hopefully be down to TSH of around 2. Happy to report that FT4 and FT3 levels are still perfect, it's only ever been TSH that was way out of whack. I then checked my TSH level when I was pregnant with my first child - and throughout my pregnancy it was 4.9 - and no one raised an eyebrow as this issue wasn't as well monitored back then (5 years ago) - so using the 4.9 in my previous pregnancy as a gauge (and my first child is now 4, and smart as a whip with no developmental issues whatsoever), we've decided to continue with this pregnancy. Delighted to say the least. Now I just need to lose all this freaking weight!!

Good luck on 1st March with the specialist and the scans LeighAnne, keep me updated. Am more than happy to keep chatting our way through our pregnancies, even though we're on the otherside of the world from each other (I'm in Australia), we can still be a support to each other. There's not many of us out there going through this is there? :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Thyroxy - Glad to hear that the levels have worked out! :thumbup: I think it's only in the last 18 months-2 years that this level of 2 in pregnancy has been adopted in the UK. I didn't even have the tests until after Earl was born but I know that my Mum has told me that she was aiming for 5 as normal throughout her pregnancy with me. However, she was hyper (technically) when PG with me so easier for her to achieve that lol.

I rang up to get my results from my Dr's (from the test I had done on thursday). Apparently my GTT was all normal (yay!) but my TSH was registering as 6.0! Ermmmm I'm confused to say the least lol. My level in early Jan when I was on 150mcg was 3.89 which sparked my higher dose. When I had my test last thursday I had been on the new dose just over 1 week, so it's gone up by 50% in that week, despite me being on 33%more thyroxine. The Dr has said that I need to wait until I have my next bloods done (on the 8th March) before they will do anything. I think now I'm out of 1st tri the urgency has gone down slightly.The only thing I can think of is that in the time between my test in Jan (8th) and my new dose of thyroxine, my TSH has gone up massively, so the 6.0 is actually the improving level rather than a reason to worry. Fingers crossed I'm right. Tempted to book a cheeky test in 2 weeks time just to check on it - good old NHS lol.


----------



## SHELBYBABY

I had graves as well, I had my thyroid removed, it was huge, I think it had its own heartbeat lol. It was affecting me eating, sleeping, etc, etc, I had it surgically removed in 2009 it was the worst decision I ever made, because they also removed all of my parathyroid glands. Not only am I hypothyroid, I am hypo parathyroid, I have kidney disease, vertigo, - all due to the fact that they removed my para thyroid glands. I have to take 20 calcium pills a day, magnesium, iron, and about 12 other prescriptions, so when I found out I was pregnant I was supershocked, I was down to stage 2 with my kidney disease. So with the pricking of the fingers with the Ges. diabetes, I am sick of it. BUT, my baby boy is doing fine with everything I have wrong with me, and that is the most important thing!!!! I have been having problems with my calcium levels, not with my thyroid levels, I just wanted to share because I am hypothyroid. I have lots of specialist I go to, and it was hard dealing with how this affected my life, when I visit them, I am looking for them for comforting words and they look at me and shake their heads, cause their is not any hope, they are just maintaining me, it isnt a cure for any of this. I wish they would stop doing that, it ruins my day and I get so down.


----------



## aimee-lou

SHELBYBABY said:


> I had graves as well, I had my thyroid removed, it was huge, I think it had its own heartbeat lol. It was affecting me eating, sleeping, etc, etc, I had it surgically removed in 2009 it was the worst decision I ever made, because they also removed all of my parathyroid glands. Not only am I hypothyroid, I am hypo parathyroid, I have kidney disease, vertigo, - all due to the fact that they removed my para thyroid glands. I have to take 20 calcium pills a day, magnesium, iron, and about 12 other prescriptions, so when I found out I was pregnant I was supershocked, I was down to stage 2 with my kidney disease. So with the pricking of the fingers with the Ges. diabetes, I am sick of it. BUT, my baby boy is doing fine with everything I have wrong with me, and that is the most important thing!!!! I have been having problems with my calcium levels, not with my thyroid levels, I just wanted to share because I am hypothyroid. I have lots of specialist I go to, and it was hard dealing with how this affected my life, when I visit them, I am looking for them for comforting words and they look at me and shake their heads, cause their is not any hope, they are just maintaining me, it isnt a cure for any of this. I wish they would stop doing that, it ruins my day and I get so down.

My goodness, i'm sorry I ever complained about my illness. So glad that your LO is doing well and lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## LeighAnne

I will have my levels checked again on the 27th. I am taking my meds as directed. I have another ultra sound on the 22 (next Wed). I should see a heartbeat and all. Can't wait. Let's all keep each other posted as I thank all of you for sharing. It has given me a huge sense of relief.

:)


----------



## SHELBYBABY

I have an ultrasound next thursday, everytime I go to baby doc now I have to get an ultrasound to make sure he is ok.


----------



## LeighAnne

Your long awaited countdown to D day is upon you! That last few weeks seems like years.... Keep me posted.

:)


----------



## Hope39

LeighAnne - how did your scan go, all good i hope :thumbup:

How is your thyroid, have you had it checked again yet

:thumbup:xx


----------



## LeighAnne

My thyroid will be checked again Monday.

My scan was yesterday and my little beans heart was beating away at 167 bpm. All looked well. 

I had been nervous because my first scan only showed a sac that measured 8 days behind. My scan yesterday showed 5 days ahead, which is three days shy of what it should be according to LMP. Just relieved to know everything looks good for now.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## essie0828

Awww great news on seeing that tiny little heartbeat. :thumbup:

Just wanted to say that I have hypothyriod disease and have 2 previous losses. First loss my tsh was above 14 well into the first trimester and I lost that little one at 16weeks. Next loss was most likely a blighted ovum. Didnt see a HB at all and my tsh was 6 at the time. Lost that one at 6weeks. This pregnancy my TSH levels have stayed around 3 - 3.5, a little high but this tricks my central nervous system into stimulating my thyroid glands into converting the T4(levothyroxine) into T3 ( the bodys usable form of thyroid hormone). There is nothing that I can say to stop the worry that you have for this pregnancy, but it is possible to have a healthy pregnancy with hypothyroid disease. Keep up with the meds. Dont take them with your prenatal vitamins either. Iron inhibits the absorbtion of the hormone. I take my levothyroxine 200mcg, 12 hrs apart from my prenatals. Be sure you take the meds on an empty stomach with water, best absorbtion. :winkwink: These are a few tricks I have learned after having this disease since I was 10. 

I am delivering my baby girl this Monday via c-section :cloud9: I have had no problems through out this pregnancy until the last cpl weeks her growth has slowed. But thats most likely due to her being really cramped in there and my placenta is getting a little weary. So she gets an early eviction :thumbup: Good luck hun. Gonna be stalking :winkwink:


----------



## LeighAnne

Thank you so much and good luck to you on d day. I am relieved to hav seen that all looks well so far but I still know anything could happen. :( All I can do is follow orders and pray for a healthy bean. Monday I will have my levels checked again so hopefully that will turn up good results as well and ease my mind. 

:)


----------



## essie0828

Your doing all that you can hun. Take some peace in that. Goodluck for your thyroid results, hope they are good. And thanks as well.


----------



## Krippy

Leigh Anne...I have been stalking your progress and so glad to see your beautiful pic of your LO! I am so glad you are dong well! Awesome how many positive ladies you have found on here to support you! And essie is right...You are doing all you can and your bean is thriving. Thinking of you lots.

GL tomorrow Essie! Congratulations on your rainbow baby!


----------



## LeighAnne

Thank you!!!! :)


----------



## Thyroxy

I am so glad to see so much good news on here lately! Everyone seems to be hanging in there and doing the right thing for their lil, and their big, beans :)

I just wondered if anyone experienced this - getting on to your thyroid meds and after 4 weeks (and TSH and T4 levels being perfect for nearly 3 weeks now), but no changes or relief in hypothyroid symptoms whatsoever??? I still can't seem to lose any weight, still sleeping terribly at night, still have REALLY dry scalp and eczema in places.....just wondered if anyone out there experienced the same thing?

I love this thread, keeps me sane - thank you to you all x


----------



## aimee-lou

Thyroxy said:


> I am so glad to see so much good news on here lately! Everyone seems to be hanging in there and doing the right thing for their lil, and their big, beans :)
> 
> I just wondered if anyone experienced this - getting on to your thyroid meds and after 4 weeks (and TSH and T4 levels being perfect for nearly 3 weeks now), but no changes or relief in hypothyroid symptoms whatsoever??? I still can't seem to lose any weight, still sleeping terribly at night, still have REALLY dry scalp and eczema in places.....just wondered if anyone out there experienced the same thing?
> 
> I love this thread, keeps me sane - thank you to you all x

The problem is that the medication alone isn't enough to convince the body that everything is ok. Especially if you're on T4 only (levothyroxine for example) it can stabilise your levels and you can feel 'better' than you did before, but you still don't feel right. There's not a lot they can do about it, and the best thing you can do is try to eat right etc so that the thyroxine your taking is at it's most effective. 

I agree too it's nice to see positive news for everyone. I have to go in for an urgent blood test tomorrow as my consultant isn't happy with my results, and I've been diagnosed with pregnancy anaemia (been expecting it as had it with my first) and of course, now my thyroid function is playing up as the iron counteracts the medication! Grrrrrrrrr. 

Oh well, at least the Dr's are on the case lol. 

29 weeks tomorrow, and only 6 shifts left at work until my maternity leave starts, then I can really relax! :thumbup:


----------



## LeighAnne

So my doctor just called and my TSH are PERFECT she says!! What a relief!! I am ecstatic as this has been something lingering... Been hessitant to get too excited about this baby just yet, due to the loss of my twins and all..... But since everthing is looking good, I guess I can allow myself to be a little excited!!

:)

Check levels again in 4 weeks.


----------



## Krippy

Fabulous news Leigh Anne! So happy for you!


----------



## Thyroxy

Leigh Anne - so so so so happy for you, I am sending you a huge smile!:happydance:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Great news! I am so happy for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Krippy

I got some great news today with my blood work. My TSH is 0.71 and my Free T4 is 12. Both within normal range! Actually in optimal range for TTC. The only thing is my endo is away until the end of March...Ugghhh! I sooooo want to TTC this month, especially since I am in range and I am on the meds but I am also scared too...I am thinking that I will always be scared though! I see my GP on Monday and hopefully she will be able to shine some light on my decision. I just need some friendly advice...I don't know if I can wait until April when I know my levels are good, etc. What do you ladies think? Don't worry I don't mind you being honest


----------



## Thyroxy

Krippy that is just awesome news about your levels. If your TSH and FT4 are in normal range I don't know what's stopping you now from TTC? I say go for it! Something I've discovered which you ladies may already be aware of is keep having your vitamin D levels checked when you get your TSH and FT4 levels checked - my pattern, which apparently is a normal pattern, is the more normal your TSH and FT4 get, the more deficient you become in Vit D3, so I have Vit D3 supplements to add to my T4 meds and the VitD3 supplements are in addition to the pregnancy multivitamin I take too.

Keep us posted Krippy, I have all of my fingers and toes crossed that all will work out well and very soon :)


----------



## Thyroxy

How did you go with your blood tests? :winkwink:


----------



## Thyroxy

aimee-lou said:


> Thyroxy said:
> 
> 
> I am so glad to see so much good news on here lately! Everyone seems to be hanging in there and doing the right thing for their lil, and their big, beans :)
> 
> I just wondered if anyone experienced this - getting on to your thyroid meds and after 4 weeks (and TSH and T4 levels being perfect for nearly 3 weeks now), but no changes or relief in hypothyroid symptoms whatsoever??? I still can't seem to lose any weight, still sleeping terribly at night, still have REALLY dry scalp and eczema in places.....just wondered if anyone out there experienced the same thing?
> 
> I love this thread, keeps me sane - thank you to you all x
> 
> The problem is that the medication alone isn't enough to convince the body that everything is ok. Especially if you're on T4 only (levothyroxine for example) it can stabilise your levels and you can feel 'better' than you did before, but you still don't feel right. There's not a lot they can do about it, and the best thing you can do is try to eat right etc so that the thyroxine your taking is at it's most effective.
> 
> I agree too it's nice to see positive news for everyone. I have to go in for an urgent blood test tomorrow as my consultant isn't happy with my results, and I've been diagnosed with pregnancy anaemia (been expecting it as had it with my first) and of course, now my thyroid function is playing up as the iron counteracts the medication! Grrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Oh well, at least the Dr's are on the case lol.
> 
> 29 weeks tomorrow, and only 6 shifts left at work until my maternity leave starts, then I can really relax! :thumbup:Click to expand...

How did you go with your blood tests? :winkwink:


----------



## Krippy

Thyroxy said:


> Krippy that is just awesome news about your levels. If your TSH and FT4 are in normal range I don't know what's stopping you now from TTC? I say go for it! Something I've discovered which you ladies may already be aware of is keep having your vitamin D levels checked when you get your TSH and FT4 levels checked - my pattern, which apparently is a normal pattern, is the more normal your TSH and FT4 get, the more deficient you become in Vit D3, so I have Vit D3 supplements to add to my T4 meds and the VitD3 supplements are in addition to the pregnancy multivitamin I take too.
> 
> Keep us posted Krippy, I have all of my fingers and toes crossed that all will work out well and very soon :)

Thanks Thyroxy! That was my gut feeling as well...to just jump on the TTC train again! I was just nervous bc I have only been on meds for 4 weeks and uggghhh...I don't know just scared which I think I will always be no matter what! Now just to get the hubby on board...Oh yeah and waiting for AF to return which I am expecting this weekend. lol

Thanks for the tip on Vitamin D3...can you just get that at the regular pharm or do you need a prescription?


----------



## Thyroxy

You can just get them from the pharmacy, your GP will let you know what dosage to take depending on what your results are from your blood tests :thumbup:


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Doll! I really appreciate all of the advice and support! I am so new to all of this and getting quite desperate to get pregnant again. All of my thyroid problems have only developed since RJ was born and I was only diagnosed with Hashimoto's a month ago...I just need to be pregnant with my forever rainbow! It is starting to eat me up inside...I need some good news in my life right now but I am sure you all know how this feels. The overwhelming need to be pregnant but the nerves about doing it safely and wanting it to stick so bad. I never thought I would be here in this situation and it just sometimes feels so surreal. Like that last year of my life never happened and it was all just a bad dream.

Sorry for the rant...Thank you for listening.


----------



## Arisa

hey ladies, yes being pregnant with hypothyroidism is harder than I thought. the weight gain for one has been pretty high and overall my wellbeing has suffered and the MW seems to think its related to my under active thyroid but what I can say is that thyroxine during pregnancy is a godsend, its a godsend during non pregnant life :D 
not only should you continue it during pregnancy its also a good idea to increase your dosage if need be as I had to and even though my levels are still on the low side they are not as bad as they were and bubs is healthy
hang in there ladies :hug:


----------



## aimee-lou

Thyroxy - thanks for asking. 

I had a test done on 1st March as I said (I think - pregnancy brain arghhhh) in my last post. I have been chasing every day since for my results which are still not in, and I've also called my consultant as I had a bit of a snotty letter from the registrar about taking my meds correctly. It was phrased as if to a child and I got a little annoyed to say the least. 

Overall though, I'm ok. I'm shattered but I have 3 shifts left at work (today, tomorrow and Sunday) and then that's it, I'm a SAHM for at least 11 months! :thumbup: I seriously cannot wait until I finish as I think what with the thyroid function combined with the aneamia, I just can't get enough rest! :wacko: I did managed to get my GP to give me 2 months worth of tablets of each though, as quite frankly I'm sick of re-requesting prescriptions and spending hours in queues in boots to then collect them! :wacko: Baby is doing full flips and kicking like crazy, and I'm just counting down the days/weeks until my scan on 23rd! :thumbup:

How are you doing hun?


----------



## essie0828

Girls I had her and she is perfect. No effects from me being hypothyroid :cloud9: It is possible to have a sucessful pregnancy and a healthy baby just keep on the meds. Goodluck all you ladies.
 



Attached Files:







178.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Krippy

So happy for you Essie! And she is so beautiful! What a rainbow indeed! :)


----------



## LeighAnne

Yay!! She is precious!! Congrats and thanks for the encouragement. A sound mind is a sane way. :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Just a quickie update from me. I finally got my results back (2 weeks of waiting!) and all is perfect. I don't know about my iron levels as these need to be tested next week when I go to antenatal, but my tsh seems to be finally be under 2! :thumbup:

I''ve also finished work now! 32 week scan next friday. All is good! :thumbup:

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## LeighAnne

Yay! So glad to hear. All is "so far so good" for me right now too. 11 weeks today.

:)


----------



## Krippy

Wow...the time as gone fast for you ladies! I am waiting to ovulate next week and we are TTC. And then the dreaded 2WW...Hoping I will be joining you ladies soon! :)


----------



## Thyroxy

Not long to go until your scan on 23rd Aimee-lou- sending heaps of positive vibes your way!! I've been offline as have been away, so by now you are at home and hopefully resting and just sleeping as much as you like :)


----------



## Thyroxy

aimee-lou said:


> Just a quickie update from me. I finally got my results back (2 weeks of waiting!) and all is perfect. I don't know about my iron levels as these need to be tested next week when I go to antenatal, but my tsh seems to be finally be under 2! :thumbup:
> 
> I''ve also finished work now! 32 week scan next friday. All is good! :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok xx

Awesome news aimee-lou!!!!!


----------



## Thyroxy

essie0828 said:


> Girls I had her and she is perfect. No effects from me being hypothyroid :cloud9: It is possible to have a sucessful pregnancy and a healthy baby just keep on the meds. Goodluck all you ladies.

essie - look at that smile, how beautiful! Your post is exactly what we all needed to see and hear isn't it? Thank you.

I have my 11 week scan tomorrow, until I see it on the screen I don't think I've allowed myself to get excited about this miracle bub, in case all is not well - will report back tomorrow :)


----------



## Thyroxy

Krippy said:


> Wow...the time as gone fast for you ladies! I am waiting to ovulate next week and we are TTC. And then the dreaded 2WW...Hoping I will be joining you ladies soon! :)

Krippy, hopefully your eggs are all doing their thang! Good luck :)


----------



## Thyroxy

Anyone else experiencing migraines in their pregnancy? I always used to get them a week before my period but didn't get them ata ll in my last pregnancy, this time however, I'm getting them regularly and for days at a time :( Anyone have any non-medication remedies they know are useful?


----------



## Krippy

GL at your scan Thyroxy! I am sorry I have no help for your migraines...I have never had them at all during pregnancy.

Get my levels checked again next week and I am doing the baby dance all this week as I am ovulating! Testing on April 3rd...so excited to be healthy right now!

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## aimee-lou

Thyroxy - mention them when you see your midwife or give her a call. They may know something you can take/give you some tips plus it means they're totally aware of what's going on with you. My mw told me to 'pester' her if I felt the need when I was PG for the 1st time lol. 

Good luck at the scan today! I really wish I could sleep as much as I want lol. I have a toddler to keep me active (which is good.......being inactive is actually worse as when baby comes you suddenly have to find energy lol) and I have a house to sort out - still not sure how we're going to fit a family of 4 into a 2 bed terrace lol :wacko: Been on leave for over a week now and I'm already into my groove lol. Just need to get back on top of the housework - was supposed to yesterday but hubby had an afternoon off so we spent the afternoon together instead :cloud9: 

My scan is on Friday. Bubs is leaping around like a good'un and I'm unable to find somewhere comfy to sleep due to pains in my legs and hips (all things that happened at this stage last time) so things seem to be going well. Just need to get a check up done of my bloods on Friday, and then I can arrange for a tour of the birthing unit and labour wards (scary stuff lol) so that we don't get lost (would recommend this to all ladies - hubby and I got completely lost in York hospital on the way to our 20 week scan with Earl and it was bad enough and I wasn't even in labour. This time we're at NNUH in Norwich, so we need a tour to get our bearings lol. 

Best be off.....Earl is in need of some fresh air, as am I, and I have a parcel to send off too. Not sure what else to do with today though. Sooooo much housework to do lol. :wacko:


----------



## SabrinaKat

Hi,

I read that one of you was also diagnosed as anaemic? (I posted back in the very early days of the thread)....I take my thyroid medication in the am and my iron medication after dinner as was told that if you take both at the same time, it can counter the thyroid meds....

I did get terrible headaches during pregnancy (not the ones the last few days due to high BP) and my ob/gyn said I could take Solpadeine (tylenol/paracetamol with codeine) which helped, e.g. once or twice during one week (not the usual dose, everyday) -- these headaches were around wks12-16 and were quite bad (stiff neck, etc., but not related to my later PE), so perhaps you could ask you GP for a once-off?

oh, in Ireland, they check the baby when born regarding thyroid, but they also ran a few more tests when Finn was born to confirm that his thyroid function was fine -- just in case -- but he is fine, so it's something to remember (not worry about!) when your LOs arrive!

best wishes


----------



## Nothing

Hi all, hope you don't mind me crashing your thread, i'm really nervous about my thyroid levels. I was diagnosed with hashimotos about 12 years ago and had a goitre and have been prescribed thyroxine ever since, I'm 15w2d pregnant today and just range for my blood test results and my TSH levels have jumped from 0.73 at the end of January to 3.2 from my test last week, so in just over 6 weeks its changed by 2.5. My doctor has said thats satisfactory however I'm scared as if its changing that rapidly then I don't have another blood test for 6 weeks i could go really low and harm my baby. I've also been reading that when you're pregnant you shouldn't move much around the 2 level. Can anyone give me some advice???


----------



## Krippy

Hey Nothing. I have Hashimoto's too but the only advice I can give you is to contact your doctor and voice your concerns really clearly. What dose are you on? I would ask for levels to be checked at 4 weeks instead and just be honest with your Dr. Hopefully they will be able to address you concerns and make you feel better. I am getting blood work done every 4 weeks and I am not even pregnant yet...I had an early loss.

GL to you sweetie!


----------



## LeighAnne

Baby starts producing its own thyroid by twelve weeks (so my doctor says), so it isn't as crucial as it is in the first few weeks, although I would definately stay on top of it just to make sure you are as healthy you can be for baby.


----------



## Nothing

Hi, thanks for your reply. I was told my my thyroid specialist that 6-8 weeks I should get checks but I agree with you I'm not happy with that considering to me thats a big jump and I too had a loss in September, I had a missed miscarriage which I found at my dating scan and the baby got to 8w2d, so its made me ultra paranoid this time around and seeing my levels change like that has really worried me. I am currently on 150mg, I was on 175 until May last year but my GP thought I was slightly over (TSH 0.05) so he dropped it and its always been at the back of my mind if he'd left me on 175mg would my baby have survived. I've pretty much always been on around 150-175mg.
I think you're right I need to get on to my GP and tell him how I feel. I just think if dropping my dose by 25mg didn't dramatically affect my levels then what harm can it do for him to up it by 25mg, I'm just scared my the next bloods it will jump up even further
Sorry to hear about your loss, I really hope you get your BFP soon :dust: xx


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Nothing! I see that you have a GP...have you thought about finding an endocrinilogist that specializes in pregnancy. I have a GP maternity Dr, OB/GYN, and a endo that specializes in preggo women. Just a thought...since you have Hashi's an endo would really have a lot of insight. I only got diagnosed on February 1st and am on 50 mcg. My last set of blood work was in a perfect range so it didn't take long for me to adjust with the meds. I was only hypo since January though bc I was hyper from October after my first pregnancy! Oh the joys of hashi's and being pregnant!

Although I think LeighAnne is right and your bean being so far along and not needing your thyroid right now... :) Hope you figure it all out!


----------



## Nothing

Hi guys - really appreciate you both replying so quickly. its definitely helping to relieve my anxiety :) I have seen a thyroid specialist in my local hospital and he said he was happy with me seeing my GP to manage it through as my levels looked ok over the last 2 tests but he would get involved if anything changed and i think thats enough of a change for him to be involved. I'm going to go through my notes and see if I can contact him and have arranged for my GP to call tomorrow. I feel a bit more reassured you're saying that after 12 weeks the baby starts to produce its own so I'm gonna be positive and think all is ok and stop stressing until I can speak to my GP. I never thought it would have such a dramatic affect on a baby, I always knew it could cause conception problems but not that it also affected baby. 
I've always been hypo, never hyper so I guess thats been a good thing interms of treating me, it must be hard for yours to change from hyper to hypo and get the levels right so i'm really pleased they've got you on the right one now. 
Thanks again for both your advice x


----------



## Thyroxy

Nothing said:


> Hi guys - really appreciate you both replying so quickly. its definitely helping to relieve my anxiety :) I have seen a thyroid specialist in my local hospital and he said he was happy with me seeing my GP to manage it through as my levels looked ok over the last 2 tests but he would get involved if anything changed and i think thats enough of a change for him to be involved. I'm going to go through my notes and see if I can contact him and have arranged for my GP to call tomorrow. I feel a bit more reassured you're saying that after 12 weeks the baby starts to produce its own so I'm gonna be positive and think all is ok and stop stressing until I can speak to my GP. I never thought it would have such a dramatic affect on a baby, I always knew it could cause conception problems but not that it also affected baby.
> I've always been hypo, never hyper so I guess thats been a good thing interms of treating me, it must be hard for yours to change from hyper to hypo and get the levels right so i'm really pleased they've got you on the right one now.
> Thanks again for both your advice x

hi Nothing, you can stop worrying for sure - it's definitely true that after 12 weeks your baby produces its own thyroid hormone, it's the first 12 weeks that are crucial :)

I see an Endocrinologist (I'm 11 weeks 5 days) and she actually insists on testing me every 14 days at the moment, to give us both piece of mind. It's not easy to be assertive with some medical practitioners but at the end of the day you are entitled to the care that you think you deserve, so good on you for getting in touch with the Endo at the hospital again, it's OK to say "No, I am not happy with only my GP at this stage" :)

The TSH ranges for 2nd trimester of pregnancy are 0.2 - 3.0, you were only 0.2 over so I don't think that's anything to worry about at all. If it makes you feel better, my TSH was 47 when I was diagnosed with Hypo and 2 weeks pregnant at the time, happy to report got it down to safe range within a week and had my first scan yesterday and babycake is perfect :)


----------



## Thyroxy

Thyroxy said:


> hi Nothing, you can stop worrying for sure - it's definitely true that after 12 weeks your baby produces its own thyroid hormone, it's the first 12 weeks that are crucial :)
> 
> I see an Endocrinologist (I'm 11 weeks 5 days) and she actually insists on testing me every 14 days at the moment, to give us both piece of mind. It's not easy to be assertive with some medical practitioners but at the end of the day you are entitled to the care that you think you deserve, so good on you for getting in touch with the Endo at the hospital again, it's OK to say "No, I am not happy with only my GP at this stage" :)
> 
> The TSH ranges for 2nd trimester of pregnancy are 0.2 - 3.0, you were only 0.2 over so I don't think that's anything to worry about at all. If it makes you feel better, my TSH was 47 when I was diagnosed with Hypo and 2 weeks pregnant at the time, happy to report got it down to safe range within a week and had my first scan yesterday and babycake is perfect :)

Sorry forgot to add, Nothing, that it's really normal for your TSH to go up after the 12 week mark due to the baby not relying on your thyroid hormone anymore - so at least you also know your body is doing what it should be doing :)


----------



## LeighAnne

The twins I lost at 23 weeks was because of undiagnosed/untreatede Hypothyroidism. Checking the thyroid is not something all doctors do. At least in 2006 they didn't. What happens is the baby dosen't produce its own thyroid hormone for the first twelve weeks when brain development is crucial. My babies brains were not developed properly. They managed to survive until 23 weeks. Doctor said no telling what they would have been like (brain-wise) had they lived and survived. I was thankful after finding out three months later what had happened. As my babies can live peacefully in Heaven instead of having severe brain abnormalities and possibly struggling for life.

I will be twelve weeks tomorrow. TSH was high at first, I think 7. something but we got it under control by the time I was 8 weeks. I still worry, but try to be at ease knowing I followed doctors orders and did everything I could possible. I go back to doctor Monday.


----------



## aimee-lou

Thyroxy - good to hear that your scan went well! :thumbup: 

Nothing - I agree that if you're worried speak to your Dr. I had a normal reading at my blood tests done in early pregnancy, then went up to 3.8, then 6. I was flung onto a much higher dose (200mcg from 150mcg - 125 prior to PG) at 24 weeks and have since had a 'perfect' reading of 1.8 thanks to the reactivity of my Dr's. I am a little worried, I would be lying if I said I wasn't, that that leap has done damage, but I take a lot of solace in the fact that it was all well within the 2nd trimester (1st and 3rd are when the most brain development happens) and had it been much higher, then maybe they would have been a bit more 'on top' of my care. As it stands, my endo still hasn't sent me my 3rd tri appointment, and I am due at the hospital to see my AN consultant tomorrow, so will probably have more tests tomorrow. 

Hoping my anaemia is under control and I'll be allowed to go midwife-led again! Scan at 9am tomorrow, appointments at 9.20 and 11.20 (later one for my ear lol).


----------



## Thyroxy

I don't think you need to worry LeighAnne, the concerns with being pregnant with Hypo come from it remaining untreated, and your baby will be fine, and treasured I have no doubt :)


----------



## LeighAnne

Thyroxy... Such kind encouragement.

Greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Hope39

I'm off to see an endocrinologist for 1st time tomorrow. Yippee! Feel like something is going right finally. I have had 3mmc and I believe they were due to undiagnosed hypothyroidism and thyroid antibodies. My tsh was at 9 when diagnosed in oct, December they had reduced to 1.3, in Jan tsh leapt to 41.3 n feb was 42.3! I am desperate to get on the ttc bandwagon again but am not allowed till tsh is under 2.

I have spent nearly 6 months trying to get my thyroid level right and it is worse than when I found
out. Totally depressing!

Can anyone tell me what yo expect visiting this endo? I have gone private as nhs waiting time is crap. I will keep nhs endo appt too as my insurance only covers me for 4 consultations private

X


----------



## SabrinaKat

wishing you luck at your appointment! My GP managed my thyroid condition, although my consultant ob/gyn (went private when became pregnant was a specialist in fetal medicine and an endocronologist) took bloods every month or so doing my pregnancy. The endo will probably run loads of bloods and then try you on various medication (I was on 25mg, so very small dose, but it took a little time to get it right to 50mg in May 2011, and then had a perfect 28 cycle and got pregnant in June); a good endo will also discuss your medical history, so if you think you will be nervous, write things down and perhaps in the few days beforehand, write any questions YOU have, e.g. retesting, protocols regarding appointments, etc. 

good luck!


----------



## Thyroxy

Good luck with your appointment Hope39 - what meds and dosages are you on at the moment? At my first Endo appointment I had a notebook filled with questions! It's all about you afterall there is no such thing as a stupid question was my motto:) Important to ask them WHY they think you're hypo, is it anti immune cause or not? Be sure your Endo checks your Vitamin D levels as well as your TSH and Free T4 levels regularly, they are all intertwined. You are quite right to expect this Endo to fix your rollercoaster TSH levels and get you on the right type of medication and right dosage to stabilise it all so you can ttc asap!


----------



## Thyroxy

Hi SabrinaKat, where in Ireland are you? :) My hubby is Irish, we were there just a few months ago :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi everyone.....scan went well. I have another chunk on my hands by the sounds of it. Baby is estimated at 5lb2 with 8 weeks to go! Averae weight gain is 1/2 lb per week so basically looking at 9lb! Earl was 9lb 6 so they're happy with me to continue naturally! :thumbup: 

Got my last set of results back....I had been told they were 'perfect' over the phone but didn't know the levels. Turns out my TSH is down at 1.7! :thumbup: Only fly in the ointment is that the hospital didn't even know I was on iron, so didn't take another set of bloods. I have to go through the mw for that apparently, but in order to book in at MLBU I have to have my iron levels signed off by the hospital :dohh: Grrrrr, oh well, bigger picture is that baby is good, I'm good, and we're very happy lol - oh apart from the picture costing £4! Every time we go the price has gone up!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Nothing

Hey guys thanks for your advice - its good to hear I wasn't over reacting so I called the Drs today and he rang me back. I'd dug out all my notes from the consultant who I saw initially (he said he was happy for the GP to manage it as it had been so stable for years) and the notes said if I move to between 2 > 5 then the Dr has to put my tablets up so I pointed this out to the Doctor and he read through the notes, he sincerely apologised, it seems it had slipped his mind I was pregnant, and has prepared me a prescription for tonight to up my dose and I'm to go for bloods at least every 6 weeks as it was 6-8. Good job I was keeping an eye on this and had you guys to tell me I wasn't over reacting. 
Its really scary to think it can jump that much and potentially harm the baby. 
I feel a lot more relaxed now. Though wish I was far enough along to feel the baby, I just want to know its all ok. I have my MW appointment Tuesday so I guess she might get the doppler out - I so want one of those. 

Aimee-Lou its really nice to hear things are going well for you, its my first pregnancy (though I had a mmc in September 11) so I can't help but get paranoid about things especially with this thyroid issue hanging over me, so to hear someone else with thyroid issues has their baby healthy at 32 weeks fills me with so much more confidence :) As for the scan pic, I had to pay £10 for mine.... Mental!!

Hope all your pregnancies are going well and thanks for your help. Will keep an eye on this topic its been really helpful x


----------



## Hope39

SabrinaKat said:


> wishing you luck at your appointment! My GP managed my thyroid condition, although my consultant ob/gyn (went private when became pregnant was a specialist in fetal medicine and an endocronologist) took bloods every month or so doing my pregnancy. The endo will probably run loads of bloods and then try you on various medication (I was on 25mg, so very small dose, but it took a little time to get it right to 50mg in May 2011, and then had a perfect 28 cycle and got pregnant in June); a good endo will also discuss your medical history, so if you think you will be nervous, write things down and perhaps in the few days beforehand, write any questions YOU have, e.g. retesting, protocols regarding appointments, etc.
> 
> good luck!

Appt went really well!! 

Endo has upped my medication immediately to alternate between 100mg and 150mg for 2 weeks, then i am on 150mg for a week and for week 4 & 5 i alternate between 150 & 175mg.

He has asked for prolactin, vit d3 and b12 tests

He seems very confident that i have pcos. I have no cysts on my ovaries (well it has not been picked up on any scans) but you can have the syndrome and no cysts. He went back on my medical history from when i first started my periods and questioned everything (something the nhs has not done with me), looked at the hair on my toes n fingers (something i have always had but put it down to being olive skinned and dark) and hey presto, he thinks i pcos. I chose the right endo it seems! He has requested weekly blood tests for the next 5 weeks and then i have to go back and see him in about 5/6 weeks. He will put me on metformin if i have pcos and was confident i will be pregnant soon!

It seems i am slowly being diagnosed with all sorts but at least i am getting answers.

I had a letter from nhs regarding my endo appt with them and that it will be at the beginning of may, so glad i decided to go private for a bit till at least i am pregnant anyway and then i will have to use the nhs


----------



## greats

Hi ladies, just found this thread now! I am relieved to have found this since I have Hashimoto's and am 9.5 weeks pregnant now and have no one to relate to. I guess a little background story if that's okay?

My levels are always all over the place, I think they've only ever been in the normal range twice in the 2.5 years I've been on medicine for it. I had blood work done 5 weeks ago and my doctor said my levels were on the higher side (but she wouldn't tell me what they were at, which is frustrating!) so she upped my Levothyroxine from 88mcg to 100mcg. I go for bloodwork again tomorrow, and am hoping all goes well! I've been spotting pink the last 2 days so I am worried sick since I've had 2 early miscarriages due to high thyroid levels. I go for an emergency scan tomorrow and am terrified :nope:

Anyone have any light spotting around this time in pregnancy and all turned out ok? Just hoping it's not my thyroid, again.


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi everyone - very quiet in here. How are we all doing? 

I have my last lot of tests this week. Hoping for a sweeping all clear (we will have to see) so I can go Midwife Led again, but if not then labour ward will have to suffice, I'll just stay at home longer lol. 

I've got to say I've been feeling really good the past week or 2 (apart from a nasty ear infection which saw me going to A&E on Easter Monday :dohh: Baby is growing fast and I'm busy nesting making sure all the necessary provisions are in order. 

Hope we're all in the same boat and doing well :flower:


----------



## Krippy

Glad you are doing well Aimee-Lou! You are getting so close my dear! I am so excited for you! Do you know what you are having or are you staying team yellow? I am now expecting again after my loss in February and we are ecstatic! 

I have been feeling good besides the MS and loss of appetite! I have been welcoming all of it with wide open arms! lol

I am off my meds as I am slighty hyper right now, I was only on 25 mcg and I wasn't feeling too hot. I am getting my levels checked every 4 weeks and I am hoping that it will steady itself but I have a great Dr. keeping an eye on me and I am in high hopes! He also thinks that I might not have Hashi's and thinking maybe post partum thyroiditis but who the heck knows? With all of this pregnancy stuff I don't think we will find out anytime soon...lol

Hope you all are good as well! :)


----------



## LeighAnne

My levels are staying steady. Starting to feel baby Move around. Quite reassuring. Glad to hear all is well and hope to see baby pics soon!!!


----------



## Thyroxy

Krippy such great news! Aimee-Lou awful news about your ear infection hopefully this was preparing you for labour pain coping mechanisms :)

I have been quiet lately as although TSH levels have risen due to moving into second trimester (but still in range - have gone from 1.7 to 2.6) and am still being tested every 2 weeks which is great, I have now been told from my 12 week scan and Papp A blood tests, I am at very high risk of all 3 main chromosomal disorders (trisomies 21, 18 and 3) - so have the Amniocentesis next Tuesday morning and will get FISH results in the following 48 hours - it's been another rollercoaster ride emotionally and just trying to stay positive and keep up my normal healthy routines (although did binge on a packet of Twisties yesterday!) - this waiting is just awful but wow, what a test this is for emotional strength and intelligence. There is nothing I can do to change anything between now and next week so absolutelyno point worrying and stressing out. Right? Easier said than done I guess.


----------



## Thyroxy

LeighAnne said:


> My levels are staying steady. Starting to feel baby Move around. Quite reassuring. Glad to hear all is well and hope to see baby pics soon!!!

Great news from you too LeighAnne, and a boy to - fabulous :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Thyroxy - never thought of it that way. I was only at the hospital as it was bank holiday, otherwise would have gone to GP. It was horrible. Soul destroying pain, I've never felt anything like it (and I managed on just G&A with Earl) so yes, I suppose it was preparation lol. We still don't know what we're having. Everything we own is neutral so it doesn't really matter....we'll be happy to have them with us now. Pregnancy wearing a little thin. Just over a week 'til full term though - midwife this afternoon and my last thyroid function test on Wednesday. I'm supposed to see the consultant again before baby is born but I can't ring for an appointment until Wednesday :growlmad: - they were supposed to send me one after my last appointment, which was on 8th Feb! :nope:

LeighAnne - Glad you're feeling movements and things are going well. Congrats on your Blue bump! x

Thyroxy (again) - you're right, there isn't any point in worrying yourself ill over the next week. A risk is a risk, it's not a guarantee, so I hope you get good news and you can continue with your pregnancy without issues. Good luck hun x

Krippy - I'm glad they're keeping on top of it for you. When I was first diagnosed they thought mine was PP, wasn't until they got my results back and saw just how bad I was (TSH was in the 40s!) that they thought maybe not lol. Congratulations on your BFP and good luck for a h&H 9 months xx


----------



## LeighAnne

I hope and pray we all have Happy & Healthy little ones. I never knew how stressful Hypothyroidism and Pregnancy could be!!


----------



## Krippy

Saw my bubs heartbeat yesterday! Was really great!

I was also off meds for 1.5 weeks bc of being hyper and now back on as my levels are going back to hypo...TSH 1.93 and T4 8.5. No matter how many times I get my levels done I am so confused. I know my TSH is normalish but what should my T4 be. I was TSH .09 and T4 14.3 last time! Can you ladies enlighten me? :)

Here is a pic of my rainbow bubs!
 



Attached Files:







Bubs1.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## aimee-lou

TSH should be less than 4 for normal levels, less than 2 for pregnancy. 

T4 should ideally be less than 10 but higher than 5. 

When I was diagnosed my TSH was 55 and my T4 was around 4! lol :wacko: Not sure what T4 in pregnancy should be, but I know I'm 'stable' now. Really should look on my last set of tests.


----------



## Thyroxy

Great pic of your littlun Krippy! According to my Endocrinologist, when you're NOT pregnant your reference ranges are:

TSH 0.5 - 4.5
FT4 10 - 20
FT3 3.5 - 6.0
Vit D 51 - 200

When you're pregnant your reference ranges are:

TSH 0.1 - 2.5 (1st trimester); 0.2 - 3.0 (2nd trimester) and 0.3 -3.0 (3rd trimester)
FT4 10 - 20 (all trimesters)
FT3 3.5 - 6.0 (all trimesters)
Vit D 51 - 200 (all trimesters)

Hope this helps?

We got our amniocentesis results today, and the baby is perfect and has no chromosomal disorders such a HUGE relief after 2 weeks of waiting to know and we then found out we're having another girl :)

Also got latest TSH and FT4 results this afternoon and again all where it should be with TSH 1.1 and FT4 of 15. Am so glad al that waiting is over, I think tonight I'll sleep properly for the first night in a long time!


----------



## Krippy

Thank you Ladies! That helps out a lot...I get so confused sometimes! :)


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the little girl Thyroxy! :happydance:


----------



## charlie15

Hi I just want to pick some brains from those with experience of hypothyroidism!

At my appt with MW at 9 weeks i requested that she check my thyroid levels due to a family history which she did. i never heard anything back so thought all was OK.

However today I received a letter in the post saying that I had missed my appointment on the 1st May, which i knew nothing about and have been re booked for the 22nd May. i called to see what this was about and it turns out that my TSH is slightly raised so they want me to see a consultant. I am now worried that all of this is been picked up very late and by 22nd May I will be 16+5. I am pretty bummed that I did not receive the original letter about the appointment on the 1st. From talking to the MW my TSH is only slightly raised and my T3 and T4 are normal.

Any advice, experiences would be greatly welcomed from a worried gal!!


----------



## LeighAnne

Can you call them and ask what your level was?


----------



## charlie15

LeighAnne said:


> Can you call them and ask what your level was?

Hi Leigh Anne, thanks,

i did call them back after posting as wanted to see if i could get an earlier appointment. I can't, but the MW was lovely and has arranged for me to get another blood test done next week. She told me my TSH was 6.8 and free thyroxine normal.


----------



## LeighAnne

:(

I would insist on a script being called out. You have to understand baby does not make its own thyroid until 12-14 weeks. An untreated thyroid is why my twins brains didn't develop and they died at 23 weeks. I don't mean to scare you. I just want you to real


----------



## LeighAnne

RealIze how serious an untreated hypothyroid can be. If your doctor won't prescribe you anything... I would be on the phone until I found someone who will. The meds take about 4 weeks to take full affect anyway. Keep us posted...


----------



## ablf

hi ladies

trying not to stress here but was dx with hypothyroidism today.

My TSH is 8.4 and T4 (might be FT4?) is 11.6

GP has put me on 25mcg thyroxine - does this seem enough to those experienced in hypothryroidism with those levels???? am panicking that it's too low and risking m/c or fetal brain problems.

I did question level with GP and she said they would test again in 4 weeks - I'd be 12 weeks by then and it may be too late???

sorry for panicking - all advice gratefully recieved!!!

Lxx


----------



## LeighAnne

Mine was 8.4 at 4 weeks and my specialists put me on 100 mcg of levothyroxine. And it was leveled out by 8 weeks. All you can do is follow orders. Get a second opinion maybe.


----------



## ablf

Hi Leighanne - thanks for letting me know. I too lost twins (at 20 weeks they had TTTS) and medics misdiagnosed and fobbed me off back then so am just a bit oversensitive to taking what they say at face value!
I'm in UK and gp's are really just general practitioners (no offence intended!) so am trying to get a second opinion/consultant appointment today. 


best of luck with your pregnancy and thanks again
Lxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Hello ladies, 

Just wanted to put a quick update. Still no sign of baby making an appearance, but I had my last appointment with the endo consultant yesterday. She gave me the go-ahead for MLBU too :happydance: and also a run through of my results throughout my pregnancy. Apparently my levels have once again started to creep up (3.03 TSH on 30th April test) but because I'm so close to the end, and on iron tablets which are a thyroid's worst enemy, she's happy for me to continue to the end then drop my dose to 150mcg 1 week after birth. 

According to what she told me, I'm 'unusual' to have needed such a big increase to my thyroxine dose. I was on 125mcg prior to pregnancy, and she increased me a standard 25mcg at my first appointment. She has been in her field for 20 years and hasn't ever seen a patient that has needed such a big overall increase. She thinks it may be related to my anaemia, which I only get in pregnancy. She was also interested to talk to me about my diagnosis, as she said that normally post-partum hypo would have died down by 6 months afterwards, and she said my levels were really bad so she thinks I may have actually been hypo during my 3rd tri last time (when I was on iron supplements - you see the pattern lol). Really interesting actually, and the first time I've actually felt like I got some information out of them. 

I now don't have to see her again, am discharged, and will have a repeat blood at my 6 week pp check. Hopefully will be back to somewhere near normal. :shrug: 

Due next week, baby is doing well, and has officially run out of space. I've had a couple of practise labours (each lasting about half an hour) but nothing that has turned into anything. Hoping for an arrival over the weekend - will certainly start 'eviction' as of tomorrow lol). Will update once we are home again afterwards or if I have any updates. 

Hope we're all doing well ladies xxx


----------



## Krippy

Exciting Aimee! Can't wait to see pics of LO!


----------



## LeighAnne

Yay!!! The end is in sight!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## BoBo14

Hi can anyone help?
Seeing endocrinologist for borderline hypothyroidism. Level dropped during pregnancy. Was 2.7 in first trimester and now 3. From what iv read on Internet this is only borderline but then read some women getting treatment to keep it under 2. Do u think it's ok to be monitored or should I have any medicine?
Thanks x


----------



## Thyroxy

Hi BoBo14, you're at the top end of the range for your trimester and so if it were me, I would be getting treated as well as having TSH, FT4, Vit D and Vit B12 levels monitored every 2-3 weeks - I know my Endo always aims to keep me between 1 and 2. Hope this helps :)


----------



## BoBo14

Thanks for replying. Do u reckon they would treat me
Considering I have never had any meds before? I think they might just keep saying it's borderline- dont worry! Iv had early miscarriage before and pre eclampsia and also poor milk production which iv read can be related to thyroid. Worried it will happen again if they just leave it.


----------



## Thyroxy

Hi BoBo, I think the question is do YOU want to be treated? If so, then that's what your Endocrinologist should be doing :) Remember that thyroid drugs are perfectly safe during pregnancy so no harm to littlun if you go ahead with meds. Apologies for late reply - life sure gets int he way sometimes!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi all - sorry I've not updated as promised. 

Edward was born on the 27th May after a very short and painful labour weighing an enormous (and very healthy) 10lb 14oz. In the end he was 10 days late and I was totally fed up lol. 

He's had all his prick tests etc and his thyroid function is normal :thumbup:

He's a very big baby and is keeping me on my toes feeding every 3 hours like clockwork. My main task at the moment is sleep training as he like to play at 3am - yawn lol - but other than that I seriously cannot complain. I even have a potty trained toddler now as Earl has gone a week in pants with only a handful of accidents. :thumbup:

Hope everyone is ok and that you're all progressing nicely :hugs:


----------



## LeighAnne

Aww!! What a big baby! Love it! 

Glad all is well with you and baby. 

I am making it. Thyroid has been acting right. Lol. Baby has been measuring 3 weeks ahead on my last three ultrasounds. I have big babies and OH was a big baby. I was a big baby and my mother has big babies. So I may be in the same boat as you. 

Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Hope39 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have auto immune thyroid probs that are causing my thyroid to be underactive, both discovered after recurrent miscarriages
> 
> I would get it tested every 4 weeks rather than 6 weeks, your thyroid can fluctuate quite quickly sometimes. My TSH was 1.3 in december, perfect for ttc when i get the all clear from the consultant, 4 weeks later it is 41.3 so no ttc for me until it is below 2

I have just found out the same thing today, I have RA.

I have so many questions if anyone can help :(


----------



## Hope39

Ask away and hopefully I can help x


----------



## Dani Rose

Well since I posted my next bloods were neg. So I had it now I don't? That is even more confusing.

I get a redraw in 2 weeks but I am reading levels can fluctuate?? x


----------



## Hope39

Yes levels can fluctuate, my tsh was 9.27 when first diagnosed, a few months later it had dropped to 1.3 (on medication now) then following month it went up to 41.3 and 42.3 month after that then it took 4 months to get it down again to below 2

It took 8 months to stabilise my tsh with thyroxine

It might be worth while getting your thyroid antibody (tpo) checked. With you having an auto immune disease already, there is often another auto immune disease lurking. That's what I have read anyway, I only have the 1 auto immune prob at moment


----------



## Dani Rose

I am awaiting the antibody results. Is it likely they might still show something up? I was devastated to think I had something else but now I feel like atleast they can treat it but to be told im ok has me worried again. Grrr


----------



## Hope39

The antibody test will tell you what your antibody level is

I think normal is classed as 30, in November my antibody blood result was 417, in Feb it was 600

I think the more antibodies i have, the more it attacks my thyroid making it more underactive

They treat auto immune thyroid disease with thyroxine. My nhs endo told me that two patients of hers had successful pregnancies, they were recurrent miscarriage girls with auto immune thyroid disease

xx


----------



## Thyroxy

Congratulations Aimee-Lou !!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## Thyroxy

How is everyone? Any updates? :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Awful lol - My dose hasn't been right since I had Eddy and I've failed misearbly to turn up to any blood tests I've had booked! My own fault really lol. Other than that great. Eddy is now 4 months old and weighs over 22lb! My arms hurt (hardly surprising) and I'm currently in the process of making preparations for a certain big boy's 3rd birthday! 

How are we all? Any more babies yet? xx


----------



## Krippy

I am still cooking my rainbow here...Anxiously awaiting the week of December 3rd where I will meet him/her! Levels have been amazing all through out the pregnancy so far (Knock on wood pls)!


----------



## Hope39

I have started to cook another, this is my 5th pregnancy, i have no children already, well it took nearly a year to stabilise my thyroid and i conceived this pregnancy when it was at 0.3:nope: (i felt great though :happydance:). I am now 7 weeks pregnancy and my latest tsh was 1.02 (at 6 weeks), i seen a heartbeat on monday too which is an achievement for me, i have got past 6 weeks :cloud9:


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Hope! Wishing and hoping that this is your sticky bean...Awesome that you saw the HB!


----------



## Thyroxy

You sound busy but happy - fab! :)


----------



## BabyB2

I have Hashimotos with antibody levels off the chart! (approx 3000 when diagnosed!). I was dx just over 2 years ago (7 months after the birth of my first child). I am now 9 weeks pregnant. My levels were under control at time of conception and so far haven't had to be a adjusted. Does anyone know much about the risk of maternal antibodies attacking the developing baby's thyroid? I've heard the risk is quite low, is this true?


----------



## aimee-lou

BabyB2 said:


> I have Hashimotos with antibody levels off the chart! (approx 3000 when diagnosed!). I was dx just over 2 years ago (7 months after the birth of my first child). I am now 9 weeks pregnant. My levels were under control at time of conception and so far haven't had to be a adjusted. Does anyone know much about the risk of maternal antibodies attacking the developing baby's thyroid? I've heard the risk is quite low, is this true?

risk of any problems is very low indeed. Because the baby has it's own thyroid production from quite early on, the amount of thyroxine/antibodies/hormones that cross the placenta is very low.


----------



## LeighAnne

I had my baby at 37 weeks 4 days. He weighed 10 lbs 5 oz. 

He stayed in NICU for 4 days to stabilize his sugars from my GD but other than that he is now a perfectly healthy 5 week old. :)

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## detterose

Just wondering what you would do in the case where you had subclinical hypothyroidism in your first trimester. I had another blood test at 26 weeks to check my thyroid function and the thyroid antibodies. My TSH is at 2.1 and T4 is at 12.2. However my antibodies were quite raised. Should I be taking a replacement medication?


----------



## aimee-lou

detterose said:


> Just wondering what you would do in the case where you had subclinical hypothyroidism in your first trimester. I had another blood test at 26 weeks to check my thyroid function and the thyroid antibodies. My TSH is at 2.1 and T4 is at 12.2. However my antibodies were quite raised. Should I be taking a replacement medication?

Hmmm - are you under a consultant or is it just your GP? 

As a rule they tend to work off your TSH as a marker. They like it to be below 2, so at 2.1 they may consider you in need of replacement. I would speak to your primary carer and ask for further testing if you're not sure. 

As it is, the first tri is the worst one, but if baby is fine now, then it's more about your health than it is about theirs. It has to be quite extreme to cause problems with the baby as they have their own thyroid gland from 10-12 weeks. 

Again, if you have any questions speak to your GP/consultant and they should be able to put together a care package that you're happy with. :thumbup:


----------



## aimee-lou

Here we go again! Just found out I'm expecting again! Big surprise but we're over the moon! :cloud9:


----------



## LeighAnne

Wow! Congratulations! Tubes tied here. Lol. No more babies for me.


----------



## aimee-lou

LeighAnne said:


> Wow! Congratulations! Tubes tied here. Lol. No more babies for me.

Will be doing that after we have a 3rd - so all being well in about 8 months time lol.


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Aimee-Lou! What a blessing! :)

I am headed in for my induction today! Can't wait to meet my LO!


----------



## aimee-lou

Krippy said:


> Congrats Aimee-Lou! What a blessing! :)
> 
> I am headed in for my induction today! Can't wait to meet my LO!

Good luck. Hope it all goes well and you see LO soon! xx


----------



## LeighAnne

Krippy be sure to update us here! Good luck! :)


----------



## Krippy

Cervadil did absolutely nothing so now I am booked for a c-section in 2 hours! I will update when I can...getting soooo excited I don't even care that I am not having a vaginal birth! Can't wait to see if it is a boy or a girl! :) I was on the fence on whether or not this would be a December or November baby...December Snowflake here I come


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Luck!!!! :happydance::baby:


----------



## LeighAnne

Woo hoo. Can't wait to find out what you are having. :)


----------



## Krippy

Yellow bump turned BLUE, Raif Shaheed, born today via c-section at 426pm. 8 pounds 9 ounces and mom and baby are doing well! He is on some anti-biotics for some spots on his lungs but we had a good long cuddle before bed this evening before he went back to the nursery! We are beyond excited and totally in love!
 



Attached Files:







Raif.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## aimee-lou

Awww congratulations! He's gorgeous! :flower: Hope you're doing ok and recovering well. 

Welcome to the world Raif! :baby:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am SO SO Happy for you, Congrats!!! he is beautiful!
Sending ALL my love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LeighAnne

What a sigh of relief!!! Congrats Krippy!!! Hug him for us! :)


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi ladies, 

Just wanted to update - I am 11 and a bit weeks PG again lol. I went for my routine blood test earlier this week and I've been called in urgently to see the GP tomorrow morning as a result. I don't think I've done anything wrong. I feel fine, my dose got put up to 150mcg when I was just over 6 weeks as expected (and as happened with Eddy). I am worried now though that it's going to be bad news. I'm normally the optimistic one as you know, but now I'm worried - what if I've done damage to my baby. I know the main thing is developmental problems....I'm so worried now that I've caused my baby to have learning difficulties.

It could also just be a minor adjustment to my dose, or to have a go at me about my anti-d's. :shrug:


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies!
Its great to see all these positive stories. Its been a baby boom up in here. ;) Dh and I are back at it, sorta. Waiting to get bloods drawn and stuff before "trying" but the implant is out ;) I think I'm probably nuts for wanting another but we wanna try for that boy or another gorgeous girl. God help us when they are in high school and college at the same time....


----------



## aimee-lou

aimee-lou said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to update - I am 11 and a bit weeks PG again lol. I went for my routine blood test earlier this week and I've been called in urgently to see the GP tomorrow morning as a result. I don't think I've done anything wrong. I feel fine, my dose got put up to 150mcg when I was just over 6 weeks as expected (and as happened with Eddy). I am worried now though that it's going to be bad news. I'm normally the optimistic one as you know, but now I'm worried - what if I've done damage to my baby. I know the main thing is developmental problems....I'm so worried now that I've caused my baby to have learning difficulties.
> 
> It could also just be a minor adjustment to my dose, or to have a go at me about my anti-d's. :shrug:

Sometimes I really do hate my Drs! They put me through all that stress, just for a 25mcg increase that's required because my TSH is slightly elevated. :dohh: I traipsed there in the snow, after leaving my littley with the CM for the first time ever and came away with nothing more than a new prescription. Arghh! Oh well......at least I can stop worrying, and I now have more levo than a pharmacy! lol :dohh:


----------



## Proserpina

Last week, I had some bloodwork done. When I requested a beta HCG quantity test, my doctor also put in orders for a CBC, TSH, and Free T4. The beta HCG quantity came in at 138 (which is within normal range for 4-5 weeks pregnant) while the CBC was also normal on all counts. The Free T4 also came in normal at 1.06 (lab range: 0.61-1.81), but my TSH was a whopping 12.573.

I had an ultrasound on my thyroid last August 2012, which found Diffusely heterogeneous and nodular echotexture is present consistent with Hashimotos Thyroiditis. My TSH was also tested in September 2012 and found to be 7.595, which is high, but my Free T4 was still normal then (1.03), so the doctor said I didnt need treatment and that was the last I heard of it.

Im awaiting the results of a Free T3 now to find out if the problem is that my thyroid isnt converting T4 to T3, but assuming that comes back normal, what I have is apparently called sub-clinical hypothyroidism. Apparently its recommended that even sub-clinical hypothyroidism be treated in pregnant women, as women with thyroid disease are at a greater risk of miscarriage, gestational complications, and giving birth to babies with birth defects.

Im just trying to tell myself to calm down, that theres nothing I can do at this point, that I just have to wait for my doctor to get back to me on what kind of thyroid medications he wants to put me on and at what dosage. Im a bit miffed that he didnt try to treat my sub-clinical hypothyroidism sooner than this, given that he knew I was trying to get pregnant. Im just hoping and praying that sub-clinical hypothyroidism doesnt pose as much of a threat to pregnant women as full-blown hypothyroidism. But then again, if my Free T3 comes back low, then Im not really sub-clinical to begin withalthough it would be good to be able to pinpoint what exactly is causing my distressingly high TSH levels.

Any advice or reassurance for me? I am a little freaked out.


----------



## Hope39

Proserpina - your doc should have treated you back in September because your TSH was out of range then. I started treatment when my tsh was 9.27. Mine came down to 1.3 after taking thyroxine for a few months but it then went up into the 40's.

Your tsh needs to be ideally between 1-2 for fertility. 

Mine took 8 months to stabilise and sadly I could not try within that time due to chance of mc again. 

Have you had thyroid antibodies tested?


----------



## Hope39

Are you on thyroxine already? Don't take a high dose immediately, we'll your doc should know this, I started on 25mg and had monthly tests, it increased by 25mg each month, towards the end we upped the dose more to get it sorted, I am now on 200mg 

Xx


----------



## Proserpina

Hope39 said:


> Your tsh needs to be ideally between 1-2 for fertility.

So I've heard. Unfortunately, won't help me w/ this pregnancy. In my favor, I don't have any kind of history of miscarriages, and both times that I've been pregnant, I conceived within 1-2 cycles of coming off a hormonal form of birth control (pills with DD seven+ years ago, Mirena removed in late November w/ this pregnancy).



Hope39 said:

> Have you had thyroid antibodies tested?

No.


----------



## Proserpina

Hope39 said:


> Are you on thyroxine already?

No. Spoke w/ doc on phone on Tuesday. He said he was going to check on what kind of dosage to put me on & call me back.


----------



## Hope39

You need to start thyroxine asap, maybe start on 25 or 50 and test tsh month later. If they start you on higher dose than 50 and you get heart palpitations cut the dose back

Quite dangerous to start on a high dose

Best of luck 

Xx

P.s the thyroid antibody test I had confirm I have auto immune thyroid disease, antibody attack my thyroid making me hypothyroid


----------



## Proserpina

Okay, called the doctor's office again and left a message for him. They said he would be back in the office on Monday, so hopefully he will call me back then. I will raise the subject of starting me on a low dose of Synthroid and doing a thyroid antibodies screen when he calls me back. (That is, assuming my Free T3 screen hasn't come back low. If the Free T3 is low, then I imagine it's Cytomel that I need to be on.)

If anyone else has any advice, feel free to weigh in.


----------



## Proserpina

Amazingly, the doctor called me back today. He's put in for me to start 50 mcg of levothyroxine daily; gonna pick up the prescription today and start it tomorrow morning. I'll watch carefully for signs of hyperthyroidism. I have my first prenatal check-up with him in two weeks two days, and I'm sure we'll go over it more then. He wants to re-test my blood and see how I'm doing in six weeks.


----------



## aimee-lou

Proserpina said:


> Amazingly, the doctor called me back today. He's put in for me to start 50 mcg of levothyroxine daily; gonna pick up the prescription today and start it tomorrow morning. I'll watch carefully for signs of hyperthyroidism. I have my first prenatal check-up with him in two weeks two days, and I'm sure we'll go over it more then. He wants to re-test my blood and see how I'm doing in six weeks.

Excellent news! With pregnancy my dr's have always said that it's better in the early stages to be a bit over than a bit under, so it's good that he's gotten back to you. with 50mcg you shouldn't feel too many effects. My MIL once accidentally took 100mcg of my levo (looked exactly the same as one of her meds that she takes) and she said she felt faint, drunk and bit 'flighty'. Needless to say I was more careful where I left my tabs after that lol. :dohh:


----------



## Proserpina

I spent some time Googling up some information on sub-clinical hypothyroidism (SCH) and pregnancy today. It seems like there is a lot of debate among physicians on whether it needs to be treated or not. Some studies have suggested that SCH does increase the risk for adverse outcomes in pregnancy (though not nearly as much as overt hypothyroidism) and some have found that it doesn't. This article sums it up pretty well: 



> Experts agree that overt hypothyroidism should be treated for both maternal and fetal benefit, but whether SCH should be treated is less certain. Although the risks for pregnancy complications and fetal neurologic damage are far from clear, available evidence suggests a possible risk for adverse outcomes. Levothyroxine treatment is relatively cheap, safe, widely available, and well tolerated; however, the 2 prospective interventional trials (ie, Negro and colleagues and CATS) had negative primary outcomes. This leaves the clinician who diagnoses SCH in a difficult position. ACOG recommends against "screening and treating" SCH in pregnancy, but does not directly address the situation if it is found incidentally or by means of risk factors. Other endocrine organizations, such as the Endocrine Society, and the American Association of Clinical Endocrinologists, do recommend treating SCH in pregnancy. Given the lack of clear guidance from the literature, it is reasonable to leave the treatment decision up to the individual physician and patient.
> 
> ...
> 
> Physicians should exercise caution when interpreting maternal FT4 levels. Method and trimester-specific reference ranges should be used when available. Although some studies have found an association between SCH and pregnancy complications, including increases in abruption, preterm delivery, and pregnancy loss, others have not. Nevertheless, theoretical concern surrounds SCH and the risk for neurologic impairment in the fetus. More studies are needed to confirm and define this risk.
> 
> If SCH is diagnosed either by symptoms or by risk factors, insufficient evidence exists either for or against a recommendation for treatment with a low dose of levothyroxine. Universal screening of all pregnant women for hypothyroidism, overt or subclinical, is not currently recommended.

I'm glad that we're treating with a low dose of levothyroxine given how much my TSH has risen in 4 months, but now I can understand why my doctor chose not to treat before I got pregnant, and knowing that my risk of adverse outcomes in pregnancy are much lower than it would be if I had overt hypothyroidism puts my mind at ease.


----------



## aimee-lou

Yes definitely a good thing to treat you - the levels are much more strict in pregnancy in an attempt to counteract any adverse effects. it's good that your Dr has been pro-active. :thumbup:


----------



## Vinesha

Hello ladies i m new here can I join 

Me 25 dh 32 i have recently diagnosed with pcos and hyperthyroidism t4 levels are 14 :( ...I am not getting af at all it's been 3 months , just started accupunture hope it works will i be able to conceive 

Baby dust to all


----------



## Courtney917

Had 4 miscarriages before being diagnosed with hypothyroidism. I was put on synthroid when I was 4 weeks pregnant. It had to be increased from 50-112 mcg but so far so good with the pregnancy. Have any of you ladies experienced any issues with your progesterone levels? Mine were low at the beginning so I had to be put on 400 mg of suppositories. We want to TTC again after this LO is born but I am so afraid I will experience losses again :(.


----------



## Hope39

Vinesha - have you tried metformin for your PCOS? Xx


----------



## Hope39

Courtney

I haven't had mine tested but take 400mg twice a day when pregnant

There is no reason why you can't ttc soon after, just make sure your thyroid is right and you take progesterone 

Xx


----------



## essie0828

Prosperina :hi:

Have you got your t3's back yet darlin??? I may have a little insight as to why your tsh is 12 something. If your t4 levels are normal, t4 is the most usable form of thyroid hormone and it's produced in your thyroid by binding another molecule to t3. So basically what's happening is your CNS/pituitary gland is having to over stimulate your damaged thyroid gland to keep up a normal production of t4. Your thyroid is working fairly well....it just needs a tiny boost to tell your pituitary to chill out on the thyroid stimulating hormone. The extra tax on your body from being pregnant can cause this sometimes. The fact that your t4 was normal is a really good thing for your baby. I agree with your doc s long as your t3 is normal.

I take 200mcg levo and my Fetal Medicine Specialist wants my tsh around 4 to 5 in pregnancy. That's considered a bit high but he has found that if my pituitary kicks in some and he supplements me with 200mcg that my t4's stay in range of what he wants for a baby till 13-15weeks gestation. After then they have their own thyroid ;) Good luck dear. I'm being a bit vague but if you have any questions just ask. I can either explain it better or point you tosome articles that will.


----------



## essie0828

Btw, im a bit limited on my experience with Hashimotos. I know the basics but the antibody tests confuse me some. But I have a few awesome text books from my college A&P class that i can dig out ;)


----------



## essie0828

Oooops. I butchered your screen name. Proserpina. :)


----------



## essie0828

Courtney, I personally haven't had issues with progesterone, but I know that it can be an easy fix. Congratulations on your little bub!! 25 weeks! The rest will fly by and you will be at 40 before you know it ;) 

I am starting to try for my second baby and I have hypothyroidism. I've had it since child hood and have always had to take higher doses of levo. On 200mcg now but if my thyroid panel comes back bad, that will be upped once again. My best advice....keep up on your blood work and meds. Make sure you keep your tsh, t3,t4 and progesterone in the appropriate range and I think you will have as many babies as you want. ;) btw, If you plan to breast feed, being hypo can cause issues with milk supply. I dried up after only a few weeks with my daughter.... If I get the chance again... I'm going to hound my doc for meds to help with milk supply. I wanna be a milk cow this go round, lol!


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks!!! I'm wondering if I'll have trouble with progesterone again. Perhaps it was bc I had undiagnosed hypo when I was TTC and miscarrying? With my two other sons I had no trouble so it all came as a surprise when I was diagnosed. I'm hoping if I try soon after this LO is born ny body will be ready for another pregnancy. Lots of luck TTC!!

No BF for me, I tried with my sons but it never worked out so we will be bottlefeeding. That sucks that your supply can dry up bc of it!!! Did you have any trouble losing the baby weight due to the thyroid? I'm nervous about that as I gained 25lbs before pregnancy bc of the thyroid issue:-/. They also tested my antibodies and I have high levels of that so Dr diagnosed me with hashimotos as well.


----------



## aimee-lou

Courtney917 said:


> Thanks!!! I'm wondering if I'll have trouble with progesterone again. Perhaps it was bc I had undiagnosed hypo when I was TTC and miscarrying? With my two other sons I had no trouble so it all came as a surprise when I was diagnosed. I'm hoping if I try soon after this LO is born ny body will be ready for another pregnancy. Lots of luck TTC!!
> 
> No BF for me, I tried with my sons but it never worked out so we will be bottlefeeding. That sucks that your supply can dry up bc of it!!! Did you have any trouble losing the baby weight due to the thyroid? I'm nervous about that as I gained 25lbs before pregnancy bc of the thyroid issue:-/. They also tested my antibodies and I have high levels of that so Dr diagnosed me with hashimotos as well.

I'd been advised that BFing could be an issue too but already bottle fed by first due to personal choice anyway, so no problem FFing. 

It was actually pregnancy that 'caused' my hypo. I have a family history of it, and my Dr said that I most likely had sub-clinical Graves' disease before having Earl which meant that it was already damaged, but the stress of pregnancy and an undiagnosed case of ante-natal thyroidistis caused it to give up completely. When I went to the Drs after having had Earl my TSH was in the 50s and the t3 and t4 were well below normal. Nowadays i'm well on top of it (apart from when I'm PG when I need much more support than normal due to my tendency to develop pregnancy-related anaemia in 3rd tri.

I've never had problems with my weight because of it - having said that I was pretty quick to get myself checked as my Mum has it and I recognised the symptoms. I did put on a bit of weight but it easily came off through healthy eating. Once you're on correct treatment, weight issues _shouldn't_ come up. However, my mum has always struggled so I know that's not always the case.


----------



## Courtney917

I wonder if pregnancy or stress brought mine on. My mom was recently diagnosed as well so I know we have a family history as well. I've never been thin but also never had a problem with my weight. Meaning, I've always stayed at one weight until last year when I gained 25lbs. Now that in combo with the pregnancy weight worries me lol. I am on synthroid so I'm hoping it'll be under control and I will lose it quickly as I always did before being diagnosed. I'm a healthy eater and exercise so I'm hoping it won't be an issue. 

Wow you were in the 50's??! That's crazy high, thank goodness you found out. Mine wasn't too high AMD was managed within a few months. Now I realize the only time I feel like myself is of my TSH is below 2.


----------



## Vinesha

Hope39 said:


> Vinesha - have you tried metformin for your PCOS? Xx

Hi hope3
I have tried metformin along with clomid we tried our first iui but ended up with bfn my dh has low sperm count with infections , now he gave up smoking so sperm count has increased a little


----------



## Hope39

Vinesha said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> Vinesha - have you tried metformin for your PCOS? Xx
> 
> Hi hope3
> I have tried metformin along with clomid we tried our first iui but ended up with bfn my dh has low sperm count with infections , now he gave up smoking so sperm count has increased a littleClick to expand...

Metformin takes 3-6 months before it starts working properly. I had been a bit slack taking mine after my mc, I started ovulating in day22/23 again but made a big effort to remember to take it and I ovulated on cd18 this month. My endocrinologist wanted me to takeit for at least 3 months before ttc again

Xx


----------



## Leids

This thread makes me feel a bit better, I'm not alone!

I was diagnosed with sub-clinical hypothyroidism/hashimoto's a few months ago. They're adjusting my medication now. I was on 100mcg of levo and that turned me hyper so she lowered my dose to 50mcg. I go get more blood work done in 8 weeks, last blood test was done last week. 

The main reason I'm on medication with sub-clinical (TSH levels of 6.24 I believe) is to prevent a miscarriage if I were to become pregnant. Since I have a high antibody count, I'm guaranteed to have full-blown hypothyroidism sometime in my lifetime due to hashimoto's.

Does being hypo really increase the risk of stillbirth? :nope: We're debating on having #2, and now I'm incredibly worried! As long as my levels remain stable and I get blood work every month things should be fine, right? Also, she's only testing TSH at the moment, and she's a relatively new doctor (very young!) should I ask them to check my FT3/FT4 as well? 

So many questions, sorry. :blush: DH and I are not the most responsible when it comes to protection, and I would be absolutely devastated if I had a miscarriage so would like to get my levels sorted now. Thanks ladies. :hugs:

Oh! ETA, I've been successfully breastfeeding (EBF till 6 months and even now he barely has solids so is primarily on BM) and have had no issues with supply. Should that be the same with the next baby or is it a toss up as to whether my supply will be effected or not? I don't mind FF'ing but would like to BF the next as well.


----------



## Courtney917

I think as long as your numbers are under control you're not at higher risk for stillbirth. I also have subclinical with high antibodies. All is going well with my pregnancy, although I did test high for he hormone inhibin which may be an indicator of possible preterm labor. Not sure it's related to the thyroid problem but after all the miscarriages I have had, I have my suspicions. I would go to a specialist to be monitored especially since you want to conceive again. My endo only checks TSH while pregnant bc he said the T3/T4 can be off due to the pregnancy. Have you had your levels checked since being on the synthroid? It took me (while pregnant) almost 4 months to get to a decent level (2.0). However my endo said since I was on the meds, all should be okay with the pregnancy. I am now below 2 and feel great (mind you I went from 50MCG to 112mg during this time). Lots of luck to you:)


----------



## Leids

Courtney917 said:


> I think as long as your numbers are under control you're not at higher risk for stillbirth. I also have subclinical with high antibodies. All is going well with my pregnancy, although I did test high for he hormone inhibin which may be an indicator of possible preterm labor. Not sure it's related to the thyroid problem but after all the miscarriages I have had, I have my suspicions. I would go to a specialist to be monitored especially since you want to conceive again. My endo only checks TSH while pregnant bc he said the T3/T4 can be off due to the pregnancy. Have you had your levels checked since being on the synthroid? It took me (while pregnant) almost 4 months to get to a decent level (2.0). However my endo said since I was on the meds, all should be okay with the pregnancy. I am now below 2 and feel great (mind you I went from 50MCG to 112mg during this time). Lots of luck to you:)

Thank you. :hugs: I have had my levels checked, though she didn't say what my levels were exactly she just told me my thyroid had gone overactive since taking 100mcg. She halved it to 50mcg and I'll have blood work taken in 2 months to check my levels. I may give her a call once LO wakes up and see if she can explain things to me a bit more regarding FT3/T4 and ask about being referred to an endo.

I see you're in PA! I'm about 5 min from the border. :) My doctors are actually in PA so I'll likely get an endo there if referred. I feel great right now even though I apparently turned hyper, SO much energy. :haha: Switching to 50mcg actually makes me a bit worried, I'm sure I'll be tired for a bit. I didn't have any palpitations or signs that I had gone hyper either other than losing 10lb or so in the last 6 weeks (which I thought could have just been related to thyroid levels regulating).


----------



## Courtney917

Ohhh you're in Delaware?!? Small world! I love my endo but hes all the way in Allentown so that's a hike for you. LOL I wish I would go hyper for a week or so...so I can lose the weight after baby is born lol. I gained 25lbs before being diagnosed, it was insane. I also had 4 miscarriages. I was diagnosed at the start of this pregnancy so I was really scared I would miscarry again. I was so surprised by the Hashimotos diagnosis...my antibodies were through the roof. Luckily my TSH wasn't that high so it was able to be managed fairly quickly. As soon as I found out my mother went and got tested and she too came back with subclinical....lucky us!


----------



## Leids

Courtney917 said:


> Ohhh you're in Delaware?!? Small world! I love my endo but hes all the way in Allentown so that's a hike for you. LOL I wish I would go hyper for a week or so...so I can lose the weight after baby is born lol. I gained 25lbs before being diagnosed, it was insane. I also had 4 miscarriages. I was diagnosed at the start of this pregnancy so I was really scared I would miscarry again. I was so surprised by the Hashimotos diagnosis...my antibodies were through the roof. Luckily my TSH wasn't that high so it was able to be managed fairly quickly. As soon as I found out my mother went and got tested and she too came back with subclinical....lucky us!

It's no fun! I gained 20lbs randomly before being diagnosed as well. I went to the doctor with chest pain though and that's where they caught it. I'm happy that I've lost the 10lbs but now worried I'm going to hit another wall with losing weight.

I just called my doctor, I was worried that she would think I was questioning her but oh well. She said they checked my FT3/FT4 in December and that it was normal. She's sending me the results of the lab via email so I'll have something a bit better to post results-wise soon. :) 

And for antibodies.. not really sure how they measured mine, she said normal amount for antibodies was 0-34 and mine was 89. I've seen some crazy numbers for antibodies though so I'm not sure if the lab I went to just measures them on a different scale or not. She said after 2 months if my levels still aren't the ideal between 1-2 then she may take me off of the medication altogether then just send me for blood work every 6 months.

It's amusing though, I absolutely HATED blood tests prior to this. It took a week of me bawling and coming up with excuses before getting my first prenatal test done, and now I have to get blood work done all the time. :haha:


----------



## Courtney917

Oh don't be worried at all if they get offended, I always ask questions and what my levels are ;-). They probably hate me, lol.

My antibodies were through the roof, they were close to 3,000! So naturally I heard that and freaked out bc I was pregnant but dr said the synthroid will help to control the antibodies and all they tell us is that--yes I have Hashimotos. 

I too hated bloodwork...now I go every 4 weeks so I have became so accustomed to it, the techs even know my kids bc we see them so often lol.


----------



## Leids

Courtney917 said:


> Oh don't be worried at all if they get offended, I always ask questions and what my levels are ;-). They probably hate me, lol.
> 
> My antibodies were through the roof, they were close to 3,000! So naturally I heard that and freaked out bc I was pregnant but dr said the synthroid will help to control the antibodies and all they tell us is that--yes I have Hashimotos.
> 
> I too hated bloodwork...now I go every 4 weeks so I have became so accustomed to it, the techs even know my kids bc we see them so often lol.

I think she was confused as to why I was asking questions since I'd never asked before. It's fine though. Apparently through labcorp you can access all of your test results online! :) 

Phew, every 4 weeks. I guess I'll end up doing that as well when I get pregnant. I'm pretty much over my fear right now, but still get uneasy when I walk into the lab. I feel better as soon as I sit down in the chair, which is weird. Oh well. :haha:

My results!

Newest results from 1/17:

TSH: 0.279
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO): 89 (normal range is 0-34)

And from 12/4:
TSH: 6.030
T3: 29 (range is 24-39, so is normal)
T4: 6.2 (range 4.5-12.0, normal)
Free thyroxine index: 1.8 (not really sure what this is? range is 1.2-4.9, so it's normal but on the lower end)


----------



## Courtney917

Wow so in Jan ur labs did indicate hyper. I just moved to PA from NY and I find many drs are surprised here when u ask questions. It makes me laugh bc in NY I suppose they are prepared for it and expect it lol. 

Yes they check pregnant women every 4-6 weeks so you'll become a regular lol. I wish I could review my lab results online. My lab doesn't do that :-(. I need to find a labcorp around here!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Wow I wish I could get my results online. All I ever get is 'it's a bit high/low' and told what to do. I do ask for the numbers as I have had it a while now and know what I'm looking for, but they still don't tell me as par for the course. 

BTW ladies who are worried about pregnancy with hypothyroidism, as long as you're receiving treatment, there _shouldn't_ be any issues whatsoever. I am under constultant led care during the pregnancy but have managed two very normal births under midwife care. Both my boys are healthy as can be, and Eddy (who I was pregnant with when I actually had hypo rather than thyroiditis) is a bonny wee thing who was massive at birth and is doing so well in every way. They may do an extra scan for you at 32 weeks to check growth etc as supposedly it can cause slow foetal growth (nobody told Eddy lol). My Drs have been great, and I am referred to an endocrinology clinic once per trimester so they keep on top of my treatment pretty well. My only thing I would say is to watch out for anaemia. Iron and thyroxine do not like one another, so added doses of thyroxine in pregnancy can cause aneamia to flare up. I take iron supplements from 24 weeks (have done with both boys) and can just about get it under control but the extra iron normally means you need extra thyroxine - this isn't always the case but you can see the pattern forming for me lol. Be careful when you take your supplements (i.e. iron needs to be 12 hours away from your thyroxine dose so as not to counteract it etc) and try to eat well to stop it from happening. 

A lot of women go through their pregnancies not even knowing they have an issue as they don't test thyroid function as standard in the UK, and many babies are born happy and healthy. Trust your body, ask all the questions you need to, and try not to worry. I know I'm a fine one to talk as I can be guilty of getting worried especially when the Dr's don't communicate what the hell is wrong, just ask me in urgently (what the hell am I supposed to think :dohh:). 

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Proserpina

essie0828 said:


> Prosperina :hi:
> 
> Have you got your t3's back yet darlin??? I may have a little insight as to why your tsh is 12 something. If your t4 levels are normal, t4 is the most usable form of thyroid hormone and it's produced in your thyroid by binding another molecule to t3. So basically what's happening is your CNS/pituitary gland is having to over stimulate your damaged thyroid gland to keep up a normal production of t4. Your thyroid is working fairly well....it just needs a tiny boost to tell your pituitary to chill out on the thyroid stimulating hormone. The extra tax on your body from being pregnant can cause this sometimes. The fact that your t4 was normal is a really good thing for your baby. I agree with your doc s long as your t3 is normal.
> 
> I take 200mcg levo and my Fetal Medicine Specialist wants my tsh around 4 to 5 in pregnancy. That's considered a bit high but he has found that if my pituitary kicks in some and he supplements me with 200mcg that my t4's stay in range of what he wants for a baby till 13-15weeks gestation. After then they have their own thyroid ;) Good luck dear. I'm being a bit vague but if you have any questions just ask. I can either explain it better or point you tosome articles that will.

Thanks for the explanation, essie. I've been on the 50 mcg levo since Sunday morning and it is amazing how much more energy I have! I am watching for signs that I've gone hyper, and I still feel fatigue (that's normal for 1st trimester pregnancy), but not nearly so much as I was feeling before starting the levo. 

The doctor's office hasn't called me on the Free T3 results yet. I had the Free T3 drawn at a children's hospital in Chicago while my daughter was having surgery, wanting them to fax the results to my doctor's office. It's been a week since my draw. Today I called the doctor's office and the nurses said those results hadn't been added to my chart yet, which either means they haven't received them or the doctor received them and hasn't gotten around to adding them to the chart. I'm trying to find out which it is! Such a run-around. He said he hadn't gotten the results yet when I talked to him last Saturday, so I'm inclined to think he hasn't received them. :shrug:

I'm not 100% certain that it's Hashimoto's yet. I will ask my doctor about doing some antibody tests at my first prenatal check-up on the 4th of February.


----------



## Proserpina

Leids said:


> Does being hypo really increase the risk of stillbirth? :nope: We're debating on having #2, and now I'm incredibly worried! As long as my levels remain stable and I get blood work every month things should be fine, right? Also, she's only testing TSH at the moment, and she's a relatively new doctor (very young!) should I ask them to check my FT3/FT4 as well?

I am in a similar situation, Leids. My doctor is young, too (a resident) and I admit it, I sometimes question if he knows what he's doing because I know he's still learning. But he obviously gives a damn, which is why I stick around. 

From what I've read, the risk of gestational complications, birth defects, stillbirth and miscarriage is not as high for SCH women as it is for women with full-blown hypothyroidism. Doctors are divided on whether or not it even needs treatment. So if you're SCH, don't panic too much yet. If you're full-blown hypo, that's another story...

Personally, I would go ahead and ask your doctor for FT4 and FT3 tests. I don't think TSH alone gives enough of a picture.


----------

